# Animal Crossing Crossover Ideas



## rednecklace82 (Apr 21, 2015)

One idea I had was for AC X Pokemon

It could just be AC but with pokemon as villagers, and instead of the personalities, interactions could be based on types. Like a Lilligant would get creeped out by a neighboring Ariados. You could buy the outfits of all the characters in the series, and have special gym leader outfits and what not. Trees would hold berries like oran or sitrus berries. The possibilities are endless..

Any special ideas?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 25, 2015)

A Crossover between AC and MLP.


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 25, 2015)

The Pok?mon Crossing idea is very interesting, but I don't see The Pok?mon Company allowing such crossover, sadly.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2015)

Considering the type of game AC is, I think the best choices to crossover it with would be Harvest Moon and Fantasy Life.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

I just want a crossover of ACNL with Space Dandy....a man can dream....

- - - Post Merge - - -



GuerreraD said:


> Considering the type of game AC is, I think the best choices to crossover it with would be Harvest Moon and Fantasy Life.



Yeah, those are the most valuable options.

Mostly Harvest Moon since the game is very similar to ACNL, just more focusing on gardening than what Animal Crossing is.


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 26, 2015)

Animal Crossing X Mario Kart 8...
Oh wait that exists. Thats all I need then.


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 26, 2015)

if that happened my childhood would go down the drain imo i like them seperate


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 26, 2015)

*sigh* A person can dream...


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

An AC/Dungeon Crawler game!
There could be a small cave in town with monsters in it that you can fight for bells and items


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

Sailor Moon and ACNL

It would have the sailor scouts as villagers... but there wouldn't be a big variety sooooo


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

Kitkatkat123 said:


> Sailor Moon and ACNL
> 
> It would have the sailor scouts as villagers... but there wouldn't be a big variety sooooo


Oh, that's easy.

Bunnie would be Usagi/Sailor Moon

Skye would be Ami/Sailor Mercury

Diana would be Rei/Sailor Mars

Honestly, it's hard coming up for a villager that fits Makoto/Sailor Jupitor, but Pashmina or Fuchsia seem to fit.

And of-course, Mira would be Minako/Sailor Venus.

(The rest of the Sailor Senshi drew a blank for me, its REALLY hard thinking up a villager that fits them, especially Uranus and Neptune. Well Chrissy could be Chibiusa/Chibi Moon but that's about it for me)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 27, 2015)

Animal Crossing and Xenoblade?


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 27, 2015)

I would so love a Pokemon cross-over


----------

